# Is my Bay Roan also a dun......?



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

He has a clear dorsal stripe from tail to mane, but no zebra stripes on his legs......on second thought I don.t think this butt pic shows it very well though, ill post a better one later.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Would like to see more photos, but fairly sure he isn't a dun. Dun doesn't just cause primitive markings such as a dorsal and leg barring - it is a dilute gene. His coat is not diluted at all, which says he isn't dun to me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've seen other pictures of him from your other threads and he isn't a dun. His coat color would be more yellowy if he was. The dorsal stripe he has is caused by countershading.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he looks a little roan to me


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like a Wild Bay Roan to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

heres him as a 2 yo. ...............what is Wild Bay Roan?..........heavily hancock bred, sire was Bay roan, dam was blue roan base but she grayed out just like Toby's full sis also pictured with him.........the more recent pics are of him in winter coat......


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Wild Bay-variation of Bay colouring
Roan is well..roan, lol.
But, basically Bay Roan, Wild Bay Roan is just a more "detailed" description.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Doesn't look wild bay to me. He has black hocks and knees. Plain bay roan, no dun.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, no dun in your horse. It's not uncommon for horses to have a very mild dorsal stripe known as counter shading, but on true dun horses it typically appears as a very defined stripe that is maybe an inch thick. They also need to have some of the other markings associated with a dun horse, such as "webbing" on the face, black tips on the ears, and of course leg barring.


----------

